# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Natural Bodybuilding Comps

## mant01

I just wondered how strict their guide lines are. Like if youve ever tried steroids in your life does that mean dispite not using them now you couldnt compete or is there a time limit before your classed as a natural again?

----------


## **TOP**

im not 100% sure about the years i think its 5 or 7 you have had to be off,but like i said i cant remember. Fireguy knows i think. Its a joke anyway all they do is make you take a lie detector test the night b4 the show.

But anyone thats one the juice thats enters a natural show is a complete coward in my eyes!!

----------


## mant01

I cant see many people doing it on gear if they make you do a test before hand to check. Cheers for the info, I was watching some natural comps and there was loads of tiny guys and then one big guy that walked the show and was loads bigger than anyone else. Just wondered if some people manage to compete still as a natural because they had stopped taking gear.

----------


## **TOP**

The answer to that is yes you can compete in a natural contest after being on the sauce i just dont know the time frame accepted.

----------


## Klimax

Some strong drugs like slin and gh, however, can't be detected.

----------


## repira01

I compete in the OCB and for us it's 7 years drug free. They had us do a polygraph and a urinalisis(not sure bout the spelling) to check for steroid and pro-hormone use.

----------


## FireGuy

[QUOTE=topherhinton;4905656]im not 100% sure about the years i think its 5 or 7 you have had to be off,but like i said i cant remember. Fireguy knows i think. Its a joke anyway all they do is make you take a lie detector test the night b4 the show.

*But anyone thats one the juice thats enters a natural show is a complete coward in my eyes!![*/QUOTE]

X2, 2-7 years drug free is the range in most organizations.

----------


## **TOP**

it would look like this,even though both these guys took AAS. :Nutkick:

----------


## ...aydn...

**** zane shreds it all over rhule if that is rhule?? not sure lol much prefere the classics ey

----------


## MIKE_XXL

THe bottom line is you can beat the polygraph and you can take certain item all the way to 1-2 weeks before the show and still test clean, got to know what to use and when and for how long...it's a chemical puzzle but can be done...

----------


## RyanRoss

> I just wondered how strict their guide lines are. Like if youve ever tried steroids in your life does that mean dispite not using them now you couldnt compete or is there a time limit before your classed as a natural again?


After one year you can do NPC drug tested shows.

After 5-7 you can do OBF drug tested shows.

After 7-10 you can do WNBF shows. 

I can't remember the EXACT number but its within those ranges. I'm at work right now so I can't look them up. I'm a former steroid user who is going natural so I can compete in the OBF and eventually WNBF

----------

